# MBTA Academy in November



## Clorox223

If all goes well, I will be attending the MBTA academy in November. I've never been in the military and have no idea what to expect or how to prepare. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanx.

Jimmy


----------



## theGUNshow

Clorox223 said:


> If all goes well, I will be attending the MBTA academy in November. I've never been in the military and have no idea what to expect or how to prepare. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanx.
> 
> Jimmy


Practicing with initiative and the search bar Is a good start...


----------



## Guest

Clorox223 said:


> If all goes well, I will be attending the MBTA academy in November. I've never been in the military and have no idea what to expect or how to prepare. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanx.
> 
> Jimmy


Keep your ears open and your mouth shut....remember that God gave you two ears and one mouth because He wants you to listen twice as much as talk.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Prepare to be yelled at a lot, pay attention to every detail, and use all non-lazy time management skills. Be confident but humble, respectful but not a slouch. Do what your told when you're told to do it and don't argue back or take shortcuts. If it seems like it's something you probably shouldn't be doing, don't do it. Help your classmates and engage in teamwork.

Like anything else, there are no hard and fast rules, and sometimes you may simply not be liked by others or staff, or they may seemingly create rule violations out of thin air to screw with you. Suck it up and drive on; take a quick breath, gather your bearings and don't let your screw-ups snowball. Other than an RTT, the MBTA academy has the biggest military-type reputation out there, so be prepared for military-style training.

And above all, STFU and listen. Just becuase the academy is military style doesn't mean what the miltary does should trump what the academy instructors say to do. You'll notice it's usually the guys who come in to the academy that go "Well, I was and E-whatever in the <misc military branch> and this is what we always used to do so it must be correct here" who are always getting yelled at or are the biggest tools. Only right way to do it is the way the academy staff tell you to.

Other than that, mind your business. After a few weeks, everything will be auto-pilot.


----------



## Guest

what obie said plus the first few days are the worst, put up with the first week yelling and screaming suck it up. Start running and getting in shape now.


----------



## Irishpride

OfficerObie59 said:


> Prepare to be yelled at a lot, pay attention to every detail, and use all non-lazy time management skills. Be confident but humble, respectful but not a slouch. Do what your told when you're told to do it and don't argue back or take shortcuts. If it seems like it's something you probably shouldn't be doing, don't do it. Help your classmates and engage in teamwork.
> 
> Like anything else, there are no hard and fast rules, and sometimes you may simply not be liked by others or staff, or they may seemingly create rule violations out of thin air to screw with you. Suck it up and drive on; take a quick breath, gather your bearings and don't let your screw-ups snowball. Other than an RTT, the MBTA academy has the biggest military-type reputation out there, so be prepared for military-style training.
> 
> And above all, STFU and listen. Just becuase the academy is military style doesn't mean what the miltary does should trump what the academy instructors say to do. You'll notice it's usually the guys who come in to the academy that go "Well, I was and E-whatever in the <misc military branch> and this is what we always used to do so it must be correct here" who are always getting yelled at or are the biggest tools. Only right way to do it is the way the academy staff tell you to.
> 
> Other than that, mind your business. After a few weeks, everything will be auto-pilot.


All that and whatever you do DONT BE LATE! Right Obie?


----------



## niteowl1970

Clorox223 said:


> I've never been in the military and have no idea what to expect or how to prepare. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Well Jimmy you should prepare for this just to be safe... Be sure to always secure your cover.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Irishpride said:


> All that and whatever you do DONT BE LATE! Right Obie?


Er....yup...the instructor might just make you drive the lead cruiser while all you classmates run a 4 miler in silence, then jam you with a 5 page to-from on "Complacency", all that on top of the Class 3 for being late


----------



## Eagle13

OfficerObie59:620297][QUOTE=Irishpride said:


> All that and whatever you do DONT BE LATE! Right Obie?


Er....yup...the instructor might just make you drive the lead cruiser while all you classmates run a 4 miler in silence, then jam you with a 5 page to-from on "Complacency", all that on top of the Class 3 for being late[/QUOTE]

Obie did this happen to "a friend"? Lol


----------



## Irishpride

OfficerObie59 said:


> Er....yup...the instructor might just make you drive the lead cruiser while all you classmates run a 4 miler in silence, then jam you with a 5 page to-from on "Complacency", all that on top of the Class 3 for being late


Good times, 6 years flew by


----------



## Guest

Great....I just realized this means that starting in November, traffic will be AFU on Sea Street when I'm trying to get out of the parking lot after roll call.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe have a talk with the SDI over there and have the road guards stop the recruit traffic, wave you guys out, then continue on with what they are doing. You rate more than they do.


Problem is, the sector car for the police station area is assigned to stop traffic for the civilians getting off at 4pm and for the first-half to get out, but when the road guard at the academy stops traffic, it creates gridlock at the police station entrance.


----------



## a76589

Everything Obie said plus remember your cover and canteen on day one. Don't be the one to forget shit on day one and create more work for yourself. Shut up and keep a low profile as much as you can. If you get through week one, you should be OK. Having military experience is a plus, but there were at least three ex military that quit from my class, so not having the military isn't the end all. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> What about having the first half and civ's exit onto Sea St right at the entrance next to the academy? Might prevent the gridlock and, save the sector car.


That's the entrance/exit we already use; the Southern Artery exit is borderline suicidal...I can think of at least 4 cops who have had crashes trying to exit that ramp, because the lemmings ignore the "Police Access: Do Not Block" sign. I don't even attempt to exit that way unless it's late at night, or I'm going lights and siren.


----------



## cc3915

How about moving the academy to the Jackson Sq. T Station? Problem solved! :yellowcarded:


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> How about moving the academy to the Jackson Sq. T Station? Problem solved! :yellowcarded:


Not to mention, real-world experience with shots-fired calls.


----------



## cal1nu

Anyone know how far down the hiring list they reached for this November Academy?


----------



## Eagle13

cal1nu said:


> Anyone know how far down the hiring list they reached for this November Academy?


What list? WTF?


----------



## cal1nu

Civil Service Hiring List



Eagle13 said:


> What list? WTF?


----------



## Eagle13

The MBTA academy does not only take MBTA police officer candidates. And it is not a hiring list, it is a candidate list.


----------



## cal1nu

Anyone know how far down the Civil Service Candidate List they reached for this November Academy?



Eagle13 said:


> The MBTA academy does not only take MBTA police officer candidates. And it is not a hiring list, it is a candidate list.


----------



## Guest

cal1nu said:


> Anyone know how far down the Civil Service Candidate List they reached for this November Academy?


That academy trains recruits from many different agencies.....the academy itself doesn't choose the candidates.


----------



## Eagle13

Delta784 said:


> That academy trains recruits from many different agencies.....the academy itself doesn't choose the candidates.


Take 2....yeah but how far down the list?!?!?!:redcarded:


----------



## 263FPD

See you at your Applied Patrol Procedures Jimmy... If you make it that far.


----------



## Echo-5-Sierra

The academy may be difficult, that is if you haven't been ro Parris Island......


----------



## Herrdoktor

Clorox223 said:


> If all goes well, I will be attending the MBTA academy in November. I've never been in the military and have no idea what to expect or how to prepare. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanx.
> 
> Jimmy


Do you like push ups/burpees/mountain climbers and running until you dry heave? Cool.

1.) Do what you're told and stfu. The last thing you want to be is the person getting everyone else smoked. After the 100th or so burpee people (DIs and your fellow classmates) are going to have your name is have it etched into their brain.
2.) 'Attention to detail' and 'head on a swivel' are two terms you want to learn as fast as possible. 
3.) Don't quit on anything. If the instructor tells you to get over the wall/sprint to the stop sign and back/do 500 push ups don't fucking quit. Shortcuts/half assing anything is going to get you burned.

---------- Post added at 19:19 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------



GMass said:


> You'll be told this some time during week two by one of the academy's fine academic instructors, and it is the absolute truth: There's nothing you can do to make the academy experience any better, but there's a lot you can do to make it a lot worse.


This x 1,000

We had a guy in my class and lose his cool and call one of the firearms instructors a dick.

...Yeah that day didn't go so well for us


----------



## Shaggy

I'll be in that class....they only went to Disabled vets. I heard its not like it used to be with new staff. More of a gentleman's type academy.


----------



## 263FPD

Yeah. Good luck with that. Prepare for the "Shagging" Shaggy.


----------



## Guest

Shaggy said:


> I'll be in that class....they only went to Disabled vets. I heard its not like it used to be with new staff. More of a gentleman's type academy.


Would you like some utensils, salt, and pepper to help to eat those words?

WHEN THE HELL will these n00bs learn to keep their mouths/fingers shut?????


----------



## cc3915

Shaggy said:


> More of a gentleman's type academy.


Oh look.....I found a pic of a couple of the DI's.


----------



## honor12900

Shaggy said:


> I'll be in that class....they only went to Disabled vets. I heard its not like it used to be with new staff. More of a gentleman's type academy.


HAHA! Good luck with that!



Delta784 said:


> Would you like some utensils, salt, and pepper to help to eat those words?
> 
> WHEN THE HELL will these n00bs learn to keep their mouths/fingers shut?????


Delta you took the words out of my mouth. Well at least sort of!


----------



## niteowl1970

Shaggy said:


> I'll be in that class....they only went to Disabled vets. I heard its not like it used to be with new staff. More of a gentleman's type academy.


If it's a Gentleman's club you're expecting just remember that no matter what a stripper tells you there's NO sex in the champagne room.


----------



## 7costanza

A gentlemans club...hahahhahahahahahhaahhaahhahahaahah That's gold jerry, gold.


----------



## starnchung

HOLY SHIT SHAGGY, LMAO. good luck kid.


----------



## 263FPD

There is sex in the champagne room. Except he isn't going to like or enjoy it.


----------

